# New 2015 F150



## JK-Plow (Feb 10, 2008)

At the introduction of the new 2015 F150, a Boss Sport Duty plow was on one of the trucks displayed for the introduction.


----------



## meyer22288 (May 26, 2003)

Glad i bought a 2010. Not sure im a fan


----------



## snowplowpro (Feb 7, 2006)

I don't know if im liking it so much


----------



## gallihersnow (Dec 17, 2012)

Not diggin' it myself. The '09-'14 was the best looking 1/2 ton Ford has made in a LONG time.


----------



## jvm81 (Jan 4, 2005)

I have to agree - I do like the gm re-style but not so sure with this new ford. I watched it live via the net this morning and I like the less weight but pretty soon these truck (all of them) are going to be for church and the ice cream shop. The past ford I think has beeen the best but I am not doing well with the eco boost engine - alot of selling which sold me short.


----------



## firefighter1406 (Nov 6, 2008)

I am on the fence. Not a huge fan of the front end but I really think some of the features are cool. I like the red and black fx4 I saw online. We will see what happens. I hope it works out for Ford. Stay best selling


----------



## MikeSTGL (Dec 1, 2008)

From what I read that the plow package will only be available on the 5.0 liter . Does not make sense to me why one of their best selling engines would be left out . When the ECO-Boost gets so much marketing time .


----------

